# What do u think of my cheeses?



## pureflusher (Jul 29, 2013)

What do u guys think? Gunna give to my dad for his birthday 













image.jpg



__ pureflusher
__ Jul 29, 2013


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 29, 2013)

Is that before you smoked them or after?  Any Qview of before and after, or any description of the process you used?

BTW, I notice you've not been to Roll Call.  Please go to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call  and tell us about yourself, your equipment and so on so we may welcome you properly!

 Thank you for posting!


----------



## pureflusher (Jul 29, 2013)

This was after. I smoked for 2.5 hours on my mes 30 using pecan chips in the can with the soddering iron trick.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good job.  Have you considered waxing any of it?  It will age somewhat in the vacuum seal, but will age at a much faster rate in wax and result in a superior product.  It would be something extra special for your dad.

Maybe the following will help.

*   "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View*

Tom


----------



## gary morris (Jul 29, 2013)

You have, one lucky Dad, nice one!

Gary


----------



## larry berrones (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheese sound good to me, I'm love a good tasting cheese.


----------



## steve1966 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice I like the labels! I hope mine turns out that nice looking after I do it.


----------



## hotdogsqueen (Oct 28, 2013)

Meh looks ok. My boyfriend is the CEO of Kraft cheese company and that's wayyyy better cheese! Better luck next time:sausage:


----------



## chilefarmer (Oct 28, 2013)

I love it, gonna be one happy Dad. The packaging is super.

 By the way Kraft is not the best cheese out there. CF


----------



## scootermagoo (Oct 28, 2013)

Put some socks on.  Isn't that tile cold on bare feet?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 28, 2013)

For PureFlusher and hotdogsQueen; if I may ask that you both drop into Roll Call and introduce yourselves, tell us about your skill level, type of equipment, what smokes you're doing or would like to do, etc. so we may properly welcome you to the forum!  Also, please see http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/user-guidelines    Thank you so much!


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2013)

I am a cheese addict. After this, you and your dad may be too!

Disco


----------



## larry berrones (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice


----------

